# Adopted cat (first-time owner) - doesn't play, use scratch post, or go after treats



## matthewr (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm a first-time cat owner as you'll see in my profile. I adopted a 5-year-old female from the shelter. She sleeps in her bed next to mine, eats well, follows me around, sits with me on the couch, and uses the litter box. All these things are great! The bizarre thing is that she doesn't like to play at all. She's not skittish, she just doesn't seem interested. She also doesn't like catnip (I hear there's a percentage who don't) or go after treats unless they're right in front of her. So it's very challenging to get her to use the scratching post. I can't play with her around it because she won't play. I can't put catnip on it because she doesn't like it. I'm not sure at all what I can do.

She also often falls asleep crouched down where it looks like she's about to jump, except she falls asleep. After maybe a 1/2 hour of sleeping like that she'll stretch out and sleep more relaxed.

Sorry if that's a lot of questions at once! I just want to make sure she's comfortable here.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

It sounds like she's still getting used to everything. Do you know anything about her background? It could be that she never had toys or a lot of interaction with people. All cats are unique. It does sound like she's bonded to you, which is wonderful. I would prize that over play time.
Can you post a photo of your cat? Maybe she's just too dignified to play; some cats are like that. 
If you want her to sharpen her claws on something besides your furniture, you might try a different kind of scratcher, like the cardboard ones that lie flat on the floor. I brought in a small split log, the size you would throw in a fireplace, for my cats and put it on a towel, bark side up. They liked it.


----------



## eduskator (Nov 21, 2016)

Give her time... It's an adaptation for her. I have adopted a 6 month kitten last month and it took at least 2 weeks before she started playing. She is still very shy/fearful, but she's making a lot of improvements.

If you don't see anything within a few weeks, then you might want to start considering Cat-Nip or Pheromones...


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

One game that I've never seen a cat be able to resist is the "disappearing tail". Get a thick bootlace and a sheet of newspaper or a heavy piece of cloth, slowly pull the lace under the covering using jerky movements to imitate a prey animal. The cat usually pounces just after the "tail" finally vanishes beneath the edge of the covering.
Cats have individual tastes in toys. One of mine has a preference for crumpled paper balls and carries them all over the house in her mouth while squawking loudly the whole time. The other has a preference for foam balls that he can sink his teeth into. You may have to buy a lot of different types to see what your cat likes.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I often adopt adults or seniors and some rarely play. Sometimes it takes quite awhile for a cat to feel comfortable enough in their new home to play - if they play at all. It sounds like she would prefer to just spend quiet time with you which I would LOVE! I would not sweat it. Enjoy her as she is and every once in awhile take out laser pointer to try and entice her. Sooner or later something will click - or not. Thank you for adopting an older cat!


----------



## elber (Nov 6, 2015)

Welcome! In regards to the scratch post: if you catch her scratching something she shouldn't be, try calmly grasping her "wrists" with your fingers until she loosens her grip (sometimes I say "no no" while I do it), then carry her directly to the post and gently set her paws on the rope. This will give her the idea of where she is supposed to scratch.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

WRT the scratching post, some cats are horizontal scratchers while others prefer vertical surfaces. Try a flat horizontal scratcher as well - you can get the corrugated cardboard type quite cheaply.
Some vertical scratching posts are not really big enough for an adult cat because they've been designed with kittens in mind. In fact, much of what is available in pet supply stores seems to be kitten sized. You may have to build something with scrap lumber and sisal rope to get one big enough.


----------



## matthewr (Dec 11, 2016)

Thank you all so much for your replies. Unfortunately, I'm at my whits ends. She doesn't like catnip, honeysuckle or valerian root. I've tried every method of playing and she isn't interested at all. The only activity she does is scratch the couch. I've read so many things that say not to startle them when they're scratching so I just let her do it. People say you're not supposed to take them to the scratching post and scratch their claws on it because it just makes them afraid of it. Instead, they say, use catnip or some other attractant or play with her around it. I can't do either of those.

It's been over a month now. I'm starting to wonder if I'm the right owner for her. Would it be better for her to be with someone more experienced and I would be better with a cat who is more "train-able" since I'm a first-time owner?


----------



## Cat Minion (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi congrats on the new cat. There is the double sided tape that you can get at the pet store to put on your furniture to prevent scratching on it. There are also sprays that you can use on what you don't want your cat to scratch. I used that for Bailey (she is 2) when I got her in August from a shelter and she would scratch my couch. I also got a cat seat that has a scratching post attached and now she uses that. There are scents that can be sprayed on where you want her to scratch. Also there is the wall plug from Feliway that is supposed to help cats stop scratching. 

Have you tried the Da Bird toy? It is a bunch of feathers on a string connected to a pole. It reminds me of a fishing pole lol. Both my cats love that.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Is she scratching the arm of the couch? If so, that's an indication of a horizontal scratcher. A post won't interest her, you need to get something that lies flat.

It isn't true that you must not startle them while they're scratching. I trained two successive pairs of kittens to not scratch furniture by growling at them when they used the sofa instead of the scratching items. They'd look surprised, then immediately stop what they were doing. You need to do something while she's actually scratching - clapping your hands to startle her, maybe saying NO! in a deep loud voice - or she won't have a clue what it is you're on about.

As for catnip, only about 65% of cats respond to it. Yours could be one of the ones that doesn't.


----------



## littlecatblue (Sep 3, 2013)

My Siamese doesn't like to play. She never did. I wouldn't worry about it. 

I would stop her from clawing the furniture if you don't want her to. My sister put tinfoil around the corners of the couch until the cat stopped. Now she uses her scratcher all the time.


----------



## matthewr (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks for all of your replies. I tried shooing her away from scratching the couch and rubbing her paws on the scratching post. She didn't like that and ran under the bed immediately. She also tracked urine around the apartment from not covering it and stepping in it when leaving the litter box. I don't fault her for that at all. The problem I made was I tried to wipe her paws because it was getting everywhere. That was really bad and now she hides from me all of the time. Have I ruined my relationship with her? Because they have such good memories, is it possible that she may not warm up to me again? I feel horrible because in reality she was doing well and now I might have screwed that up.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Don't stress too much. We all have to do things that our cats get annoyed by--such as grooming, trimming their claws, cleaning their butt (long-haired cats...), etc. The key is to be regular with these things so the cats get used to it.

The difference here is that your new kitty is 5 years old and is in a new home. It will take quite some time for her to adapt. Adults generally do not adapt as quickly as kittens, but she will in her own time. Don't be afraid to handle her or clean her, instead, try doing it more often to get her used to it. If she's enticed by treats, you can offer her treats and reward her when you do it. Or just the usual sweet talking and praise such as "good girl!" goes a long way. My cats have adapted to being very excited when I praise them since they know they did something good.

Also, I wouldn't be alarmed by her not playing. She sounds like a cat that is shy and needs time to adjust. Once she feels fully comfortable in her surroundings, she might start playing. Or, she may not be a playful cat and prefers cuddling and looking out the window at birds. Nothing wrong with that!  There's nothing you're doing wrong, it sounds like your kitty is just sensitive and needs some time and reassurance.

In my experience, scolding a cat doesn't work... at all. Positive reinforcement is the only thing that has worked for me. I'd recommend getting various scratchers (one that lays down, one that is vertical, etc) and a cat tree, if possible. Praise her majorly when she uses them and scratches them. Pet her and reward her and she will know she's doing something right!


----------

